# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van de Wereld (Rotterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van de Wereld

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk J.P. Smit-Smouter en S.J.M. van der Wereld, Rotterdam

Adres: Langegeer 107, Rotterdam

Website: www.docvadis.nl/j-p-smit-smouter-en-s-j-m-van-de


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van de Wereld*

----------

